# Samba/Cups

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, ich habe nach dem Samba/Cups Howto (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/quick-samba-howto.xml) versucht, Samba zu installieren und bekomme folgende Meldung. 

```
roland # emerge net-fs/samba

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.4.8  USE="acl client cups ldap netapi pam readline server smbclient winbind -addns -ads -aio -avahi -caps -cluster -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldb -quota -smbsharemodes -swat -syslog" 

[nomerge      ]  net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 kerberos perl ssl tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -minimal -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd -syslog" 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.8.2  USE="ldap -doc -xinetd" 11,370 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 kerberos perl ssl tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -minimal -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd -syslog" 5,346 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 16,716 kB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.8.2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.8.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Was mach ich da, dass das funktioniert.

LG Roland

----------

## Christian99

brauchst du denn kerberos und ldap? wenn nicht, dann würde ich die USE-Flags deaktivieren. Falls du es brauchst kannst du probieren, openldap ohne kerberos zu bauen, und danach nochmal mit.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke,

ich hab jetzt die USE-Flags kerberos und ldap rausgenommen und jetzt konne ich es emergen.

LG Roland

----------

